
Mojolicious 7.0 released: Perl real-time web framework - kraih
http://blog.kraih.com/post/147632979106/mojolicious-70-released-perl-real-time-web
======
zoffix222
<3

------
marcusramberg
<3

~~~
dmux
<3

------
dugword
<3

------
justinator
<3

